#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-04
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/04/04/why-being-an-approved-loco-team-doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/  food for thought folks
<slashtom> so we don't need an ubuntu hour and can instead revert to the potd?
<czajkowski> slashtom: not my call any more slashtom
<slashtom> aye, i did suggest it :)
<czajkowski> you're rather anti them :)
<slashtom> it's splitting the linux community
<slashtom> the ILUG is more inclusive, and they may get more than 4 people attending
 * slashtom holds on to ebel, stop him falling off the internet
<czajkowski> slashtom: as I said it's not my call any more, my only worry is you revert to a potd and not an Ubuntu hour it's more a lug than a loco
 * ebel holds on!
<slashtom> aye, but it's about the linux community
<slashtom> maybe i'm biased, as i'm not primarily an ubuntu user
<czajkowski> no it;s about the Ubuntu community. sorry.
<czajkowski> if it;s a linux community then it becomes a lug
<slashtom> ok, we won't talk with the fedora community :P
<czajkowski> and if the loco is a lug, then it is not a loco
<czajkowski> thats not it at all
<czajkowski> *sigh* I'm too sick to go into this argument again
<czajkowski> g'night
<tdr112> its a bit early to sleep czajkowski
<tdr112> i am coming around to think the same as slashtom ,
<slashtom> careful now
<tdr112> having them each month is a bit ba
<ShaneM> Anyone know if there's a fix to this problem?  http://programmingbulls.com/ubuntu-major-troubles-ubuntu-11-04-alpha-3
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-05
<Belserusk> Hi. Can anyone think of a great SSID name?
<ebel> morning
<Belserusk> ebel, morning.
<moylan> call it honeypot :-D
<moylan> whoops, he's already left
<daxroc> Morning
<airurando> evening all
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> how is the back?
<czajkowski> little bit better
<czajkowski> ]trade off with the stomach
<Pendulum> is the stomach from the meds?
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> czajkowski: you are in the wars poor you.
<airurando> hope all improves soon.
<czajkowski> aye just bleugh
<ebel> yo
<airurando> yo yo
<airurando> ebel: see there is a new form for submitting CD requests.
<airurando> https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<ebel> I saw an email about shipit discontinuesd
<ebel> Looks like I might be able to just enter your address in there..
<czajkowski> it is for NON approved teams.
<ebel> "Free Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) CDs are available for all APPROVED LoCo teams."
<ebel> "will only be
<ebel> accepted from the team contacts of APPROVED LoCo teams. All other
<ebel> requests will be rejected."
<czajkowski> and yer an approved team
<czajkowski> so ye get them
<ebel> yes, but that page is for approved teams..
<ebel> right?
<czajkowski> sorry in a meeting, we still get the cds as we're approved
<ebel> ok. do we still have to fill in that form?
<ebel> (no ruish)
<czajkowski> yes
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-06
<czajkows1i> hmm
<airurando> good evening ubuntu-ie
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-07
<airurando> evening
<moylan> hi
<airurando> hi moylan
<moylan> all well?
<airurando> sorry I missed you
<airurando> child going to sleep emergency i'm afraid.
<airurando> yeah apart from that
<airurando> and you
<moylan> no worries.  kids are a handfull
<moylan> waiting eagerly for 11.04 :-)
<airurando> ditto
<airurando> we tested the beta at global jam last saturday
<moylan> wished i could make it but not an option at the mo.
<airurando> no problem
<airurando> where are you based?
<moylan> dublin
<airurando> cool
<moylan> yourself?
<airurando> kildare
<airurando> work in west dub
<moylan> doesn't everybody (judging by traffic) :-D
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> moylan, will you make the release party?
<moylan> going to try but but will have to see closer to the day.
<airurando> if so any preference on date or venue?
<moylan> i think it'll be the usual jimmy chungs all you can eat chinese followed by pub.  i'll skip the chinese and head to the pub.
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> yeah jimmy chungs was the only preference expressed
<moylan> it seems popular with the linux crowd.  nerds and junk food.  who knew? :-)
<airurando> indeed again
<moylan> so what got you into linux?
<airurando> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<airurando> long scattered story
<airurando> first up
<airurando> must confess
<airurando> I'm just a simple home user
<moylan> nothing wrong with that!
<airurando> back in 1999 I was working in the US and bored
<airurando> discovered linux and barely got red hat 5.something up and running
<airurando> enjoyed it but didn't understand it
<moylan> same as my self.  5.2 got it working but wasn't able to do much with it.
<airurando> snap!
<moylan> then i distro hopped for a few years learning a little new each time.
<airurando> I came back home in 2000 and drifted away from linux
<airurando> only came back to ubuntu in 2008
<moylan> in the end it was that i colonised my windows systems with open source software.  firefox, thunderbird, python, vim, cygwin.
<airurando> moylan: what is it you do?  I'm a microbiologist by trade.
<moylan> i'm a joat (jack of all trades).  program a little, tech support software and hardware a lot.  general dogsbody.
<airurando> glad you explained joat  :)
<airurando> are you central Dub?
<moylan> well i.t. is a weird job.  every position has a unique skillset.  mine just kept expanding.
<moylan> live in killiney at the mo.
<airurando> right
<airurando> be good to see you at a Ubuntu hour or the Natty release party if you can make it/
<moylan> how did you get into microbiology?
<airurando> 1988 (I hear you gasp)
<airurando> NUIG or UCG as it was then called
<moylan> i'm 40.  not shocked.  :-)
<airurando> Science
<airurando> hons degree in Microbiology in 1992
<airurando> Ph.D in Microbiology 1997 (again NUIG)
<airurando> 1998 post Doc in the US
<airurando> back home in 200o
<airurando> moylan 40. great same era
<moylan> many jobs in microbiology in ireland in these troubled times?
<airurando> not particularly but I'm ok at the mo.
<moylan> just that ireland is a fairly small pool tech wise.  microbiology seems (to an outsider at least) more suited to a richer larger country.
<airurando> ah no
<airurando> pharma sector is big here
<moylan> but i thought that was only production
<airurando> microbiology is critical the many pharma types but particularly biopharma
<moylan> and more on topic i'm guessing all the systems at work are windows?
<airurando> bullseye
<airurando> I even plucked up the courage to suggest OSS options to the IT department in the current climate.
<airurando> but I would not have done that in years gone by.
<moylan> the it department would be crazy to adopt oss.  they would put themselves out of a job.
<airurando> nah
<airurando> support and implementation are key.
<moylan> have you ever watched yes minister?
<airurando> wow.... curve ball!
<airurando> but yes
<moylan> it's like sir humphrey discussing department budgets been the central purpose of the department.  a department that saves money will be given less money.  so that must NEVER happen.
<airurando> ah now I see
<airurando> but that is not the case in the current climate
<moylan> likewise if there is less need for systems to be rebuilt and fixed then they will lay off the staff not needed.  microsoft depends on this.
<airurando> indeed but outsourcing IT needs is doing this anyway.
<moylan> of course this gives an advantage to a startup that uses oss as they have less overheads to start with.
<airurando> get it as cheaply and compliant as possible is the new mantra I feel
<airurando> and this is good IMO
<moylan> out sourcing i.t. is... a joke.  i've dealt with outsourced tech support and 99% of it is more expensive in the long run.
<airurando> agreed
<moylan> language barriers, time delays, incompetence are par for the course.  no matter what is promised.
<airurando> agreed again!
<airurando> great talking to you moylan
<moylan> take care.
<airurando> really hope to talk to you in person soon
<airurando> must dash
<airurando> take care
<airurando> an
<airurando> good night
<moylan> slainte
<infoturtle> how do all, anyone online?
<moylan> yup
<infoturtle> how do moylan
<moylan> not to bad.  waiting for 11.04 with bated breath! :-)
<infoturtle> ha, I know, going be fun alright, gnome 3.0 came out yesterday so it'll be the 1st thing I change
<moylan> not so sure about unity but will wait and see before passing judgement.
<infoturtle> don't like it at all, it's all about gnome for me, love the look o it
<infoturtle> theres a testing .iso for it I'm mad to try but internets on a download limit so I can't download load anything big here
<moylan> i don't like radical change in these things.  the devil you know and all that.  but i want to give it a go.
<moylan> large iso?  isn't that why jobs were invented? :-D
<infoturtle> no job :c spend all day working on a loss generating site and waiting for an app for collage to go through
<moylan> ah, sorry!  hope that goes ok for you.
<infoturtle> we'll see, it's all try and try again isn't it
<moylan> and then 10 minutes when i get my breath back... sorry watching blackadder!
<infoturtle> what you work at?
<infoturtle> ha, love blackadder!
<moylan> off work last year due to arthritis.  bloody annoying!
<moylan> who doesn't love blackadder!?  crazy!
<infoturtle> now thats a balls! sorry to hear
<moylan> shit happens.  only my right hip so luckier than most with this disease.  but it makes standing, walking, sitting excrutiating
<infoturtle> ah, the main functions so!
<infoturtle> I just popped on to see if I could get log in details for what ever site the UGJ pics went up on. was busy all week with a C# project but I've failed it so now have the time to put the pics of the Limerick one up
<moylan> think they were tweeted.  give me a few minutes and i'll have a rummage.
<infoturtle> sweet, thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-08
<moylan> bugger twitter page and tweetdeck won't show searches for more than 4 days ago.  let me think...
<infoturtle> ah tis grand, I'll find someone with em tomorrow
<moylan> sorry.
<infoturtle> not to worry, I'm a forgiving turtle :p
 * infoturtle tucks inside his shell and sleeps
<moylan> see ya
<Belserusk> Hi. What is your favorite GNOME Window Border?
<ebel> default?
<daxroc> Morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<automaciej> ahoy
 * automaciej is new to the channel
<ebel> hello
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> fab weather isn't it?
<slashtom> hello!
<infoturtle> allo all
<Tigerplug292> hey all
<czajkowski> aloha
<automaciej> czajkowski: just listened to a part of the ubuntu uk podcast (about rms)
<czajkowski> :)
<automaciej> I'm currently researching if I can set up some kind of multitrack audio recording on ubuntu.
<automaciej> finding realtime kernels for maverick was a kind of a hassle
<automaciej> ...until I discovered that you can create your own ppa on launchpad, copy a realtime natty kernel and declare "it's for maverick!"
<automaciej> voila, launchpad automagically built maverick kernels for me
<automaciej> \o/
<czajkowski> automaciej: I am also in the next episode after RMS one
<automaciej> awesome, I'll definitely keep listening to that podcast
<automaciej> I recently found a website with a long list of open source related podcasts and subscribed to them all ;-)
<czajkowski> well I'm only on two but uupc is a good show
<mokmeister> automaciej: HAve you ever checked out Studio 64 distro or the like
<automaciej> czajkowski: if you're a community person it would make sense for you to keep appearing
<automaciej> mokmeister: there's the Ubuntu Studio, has a maverick release, haven't checked it out yet.
<automaciej> I need to carve a separate partition for it, I haven't done it yet.
<czajkowski> automaciej: all the folks on the uupc are community folks
<automaciej> czajkowski: have you appeared on any other podcasts?
<czajkowski> an irish once twice
<czajkowski> pc live
<czajkowski> talking about Ubuntu in ireland
<automaciej> pc live... haven't heard of it yet
 * automaciej checks out info on his favorite source of unreliable information
<automaciej> http://www.pcliveradio.ie/ ← that might be it
<czajkowski> yes
<automaciej> http://www.pcliveradio.ie/open-source-barcamp/
<automaciej> cool
<czajkowski> yeah I appear on two
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-09
<automaciej> turns out, ubuntustudio is already available from main maverick repos, you just select the metapackage
 * automaciej vanishes
<Tigerplug292> hey - anyone have a three huawei e1750 mobile broadband dongle running on ubuntu?
<ebel> hiya
<ebel> i have a meteor 3g usb dongle, works fine on ubuntu
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-10
<ubuntu_mad> hi peeps
<ubuntu_mad> can you direct me to the correct place for 11.04 issues via irc
<ubuntu_mad> found it #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-08
<prenzip> hello
<prenzip> Anybody still alive at this hour?
<prenzip> hi
<jshortland> hello
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-01
<airurando> http://www.gerrywalsh.com/1/post/2013/04/return-of-the-narwals-unicorn-of-the-sea-to-irish-waters.html
<airurando> i hadn't realised natty was from irish waters
<airurando> hello chrono800
<chrono800> :)
<chrono800> Back at ya ;)
<chrono800> Its really cool to be back on IRC,  So many happy memories for me are flooding back circa 1994!!!
<chrono800> I'm back to my internet root days, will stay logged for the evening I think, while whatching "Promethius" :)
<airurando> This is a relatively quiet channel.  Frequently there is no one about so never take silence as an insult ;-)
<chrono800> Could you do some introductions to the people you know in here, airurando for me?
<chrono800> Anyone I might have met in person at skynet last year in UL?
<airurando> chrono800 you met czajkowski and tdr112 at skycon
<chrono800> cool
<airurando> laura and Jeffrey
<chrono800> I have a mental picture of these people now, great!!
<airurando> you also met AndrewMcC at skycon
<airurando> my neighbour
<chrono800> OK
<chrono800> Ah yeah.. cool :)
<airurando> ebel is the point of contact for our LoCo.
<chrono800> good to know!
<airurando> now get back to the film
<chrono800> Thanks for the comprehensive fb message.  I'll look and the links in due course....!
<airurando> no prob
<chrono800> yep!!, I'll stay logged into this room, check back visually later, cya ;)
<chrono800> should read "at the links...."
<airurando> oh one last mention you also met andru183 at skycon
<chrono800> Can you remind me at what time, place?
<airurando> He is the president of Skynet (UL Comp Soc). We briefly chatted to him at the dinner
<chrono800> Don't worry..not important..
<chrono800> Ah OK!
<chrono800> Will check in later, as I've already said.  Now back to my movie ...!
<chrono800> One hr into "prometheus" movie, pretty gripping so far...! blu-ray adds to the well planned out story so far....! :)
<chrono800> WOW!!! What a really GREAT Movie!! :)
<chrono800> Gives a whole NEW meaning to GIRL POWER!! ;)
<chrono800> Has anyone in here seen "Prometheus"?  Would love to hear your views?
<chrono800> What about you laura?
<chrono800> Jeffery?
<chrono800> ebel?
<ebel> chrono800: yo yo
<ebel> nope, haven't seen prometheus
<chrono800> yo yo back at ya ebel..! :)
<chrono800> Are you a si-fi fan at all?
<ebel> yep, i like me some sci fi
<chrono800> Aliens series?
<ebel> haven't seen/read much lately
<ebel> yep, seen the aliens series.
<chrono800> Well "prometheus" is a prequel!!
<ebel> yeah heard that
<ebel> heard it's good too
<chrono800> Well worth a view!  The bigger the screen, louder the sound the better..!
<ebel> maybe will give it a download.
<ebel> does it have predators in it? or is it just aliens?
<chrono800> just aliens!
<ebel> think star trek was the last scifi film I saw
 * ebel has kinda gone on a history bent recently :P
<chrono800> do continue.....>:o
<ebel> ah just reading history books & watching history shows.
<ebel> The Borgias, The Tudors are good shows. Just starting watching Vikings, mostly good but a bit historically nonsense at times.
<chrono800> I like Jeremy Irons as an actor. He is in the Borgais right? sky atlantic?
<chrono800> I like History programs that have religious themes in them like the film "Kingdom of Heaven" or Irish history..
<chrono800>  airurando tells me you are the point of contact for ubuntu ireland's LoCo?
<chrono800> Might chat to you more about that on wed, if you're going to the meeting on in here?
<ebel> eh sure
 * ebel tries to remember what's happening on wednesday
<ebel> I'm often here, I'm on IRC a lot. Feel free to ask anytime.
<chrono800> cool..!
<ebel> brb
<chrono800> I'm gonna head off, I know where to reach you now....! Might see you wed. :)
<tdr112>   evening
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-02
<mokmeister> hello everyone
<tdr112> hello
<chrono800> 8-)
<chrono800> hi, anyone fancy a chat?
<zmoylan> hi
<chrono800> hey
<zmoylan> all well?
<chrono800> Are you doing a spot of coding tonight?
<chrono800> or a more open question,  .. what are you up to?
<zmoylan> watching red dwarf, playing a flash game.
<tdr112> evening
<chrono800> ah red dwarf never really got that humour!! People love I know, A cult classic!!
<tdr112> me too
<tdr112> never got it
<tdr112> is it bad to say it way too english
<chrono800> yes ;)
<chrono800> I'm a londoner :)
<chrono800> But raised in co.tipperary!! Talk about being an outsider!!
<chrono800> hence I have dual nationality, so defend both english and irish culture.....! 8-)
<chrono800> anyhow,  I'm getting animated now!! Can you help me out airurando?  How are you? :-X
<tdr112> well i am not saying its bad its just miss out on the culture refences in the show
<airurando> tdr112 do you remember chrono800? He was at skycon12 with me
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-03
<czajkowski> c
<zmoylan> y :-)
<czajkowski> so sleepy
<zmoylan> you're not getting enough tayto or red lemonade in your diet :-)
<czajkowski> bingo
<czajkowski> or supermacs
<czajkowski> dying for a garlic chip )
<czajkowski> :)
<zmoylan> glad to hear your cousins problem was not cancerous.  still serious but at least not cancer
<czajkowski> yup me too
<czajkowski> been a long week
<czajkowski> she may be kept down there for the next 2 weeks as well
<zmoylan> they have to make sure she doesn't get an infection after brain surgery.  or start building up fluids in abcess again.
<czajkowski> yup
<zmoylan> knew a woman who had similar problem, she has cerebral palsy.
<airurando> afternoon
<zmoylan> hi
<czajkowski> airurando: hi
<airurando> hi zymoylan
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<zmoylan> airurando: has power gone to your head yet? :-)
<airurando> czajkowski: real good to hear you cousin is on the mend.
<airurando> zmoylan: nothing can stop me know!
<airurando> ;-)
<zmoylan> first the irc chatroom, then the twitter! :-D
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> hehe
<airurando> whatever dohickey was used to pull our photos from pix.ie into our LTP page seems to be busted or am I just missing something?
<czajkowski> andru183: if you knwo of anyone graduating and looking for work http://www.libertus.co.uk/about-us/jobs/7-free-software-engineer
<czajkowski> any ubuntu server users here - http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ubuntu-juju
<tdr112> We use it a lot in work
<airurando> evening all
<victor9098> Evening!
<zmoylan> hi
<tdr112> yo
<airurando> 20:30
<airurando> we'll give it a few more mins
<tdr112> ok
<zmoylan> i think people are sleeping off the 4 day weekend :-)
<airurando> :-)
<victor9098> Or turning up an hour late everywhere
<andru183> hi all
<andru183> sorry, distracted with projects
<airurando> hi andru183
<andru183> :D
<airurando> we'll start I think
<airurando> shouldn't take too long
<airurando> #startmeeting Ubuntu Ireland Team Meeting April 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Apr  3 19:34:57 2013 UTC.  The chair is airurando. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<airurando> evening all and welcome to this 03 Apr 13 Ubuntu Ireland Team IRC meeting
<airurando> The agenda for this meeting can be found at:
<tdr112> here
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/566/detail/
<airurando> If you are here to attend the meeting please indicate so by typing PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<andru183> PRESENT
<airurando> wait for it tdr112
<airurando> :-)
<victor9098> PRESENT
<zmoylan> PRESENT
<airurando> Only one item on the agenda for discussion so lets get to it.
<airurando> #topic Regarding Raring Ringtailed Racoon Release Revelries
<tdr112> PRESENT
<airurando> So I was wondering would we like to host any Release Parties for Raring and if so when and where?
<airurando> I would hope we'd host at least one Release Party.
<airurando> Is there any interest in this?
<andru183> We host one in UL no prob
<airurando> nice one andru183
<andru183> I'm not on the comp soc anymore but the lads will host one for sure
<airurando> will you take care of that?
<airurando> getting the details up on the LTP?
<andru183> can do of course
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> I'd love it if there was a release party also held in Dublin
<airurando> I sincerely hope to be able to attend but it will depend on a few things falling into place for me.
<zmoylan> if there were one in dublin how many here would turn up?
<airurando> zmoylan I'd love to
<tdr112> I cant am away that time
<zmoylan> me too but i can't guarantee it either
<airurando> but it depends on how the leg is doing, my return to work and my return to driving.
<airurando> Victor9098
<airurando> Victor9098 would you be interested in being the anchor member for a Dublin Release party.
<airurando> nothing major.  Just could you guarantee being present for the party
<airurando> Of all the parties I have attended the two I thought were most fun were 10.10 in the market bar and 11.10 in the Porterhouse in Templebar.
<airurando> I'd vote for a return to the Porterhouse in Templebar.
<airurando> Victor9098 would you be interested in being the anchor member for a Dublin Release party.
<airurando> nothing major.  Just could you guarantee being present for the party
<airurando> Victor9098 we have no one present at the meeting who can say for certain they will be there
<airurando> It would be great if you could take the lead on this
<victor9098> I can't promise anything at the moment, my vehicle is off the road and trying to get a replacement
<airurando> no problem
<airurando> hmmmmm
<airurando> of the people here who might go to a Dublin party would the Porterhouse in Templebar be an acceptable venue?
<zmoylan> never been there i don't think.  need to find it on map but should be able to reach on crutch
<victor9098> Looks pretty on Google
<tdr112> its a nice pub
<zmoylan> yeah, i can make it there.  http://www.yelp.ie/biz/the-porterhouse-temple-bar-dublin-3
<airurando> great
<zmoylan> name a time and date and i'll do my utmost to make it.
<airurando> I reckon Saturday after the release for Dublin
<zmoylan> would it be quieter/preferable on a sunday?
<airurando> would that be more limiting in terms of attendance?
<victor9098> Should hit up Canonical for a stall and set-up in Temple Bar :-D
<zmoylan> i'm easy, just pointing out that saturday in temple bar is their busy time
<airurando> indeed zmoylan
<zmoylan> a penguin costume handing out disks in front of central bank :-)
<airurando> i don't know
<airurando> Saturday night is busy for a reason as it is the night folks like to party
<airurando> I'm happy to try a Sunday slot
<airurando> tdr112 would you be around on Sunday evening?
<tdr112> what date
<zmoylan> whatever others want i'm happy to go along with.  sunday was just a thought
<airurando> 28th
<victor9098> No partying for me, hour drive in and home (if I can get sorted)
<airurando> victor9098: orange juice?
<tdr112> sorry flying back from newcaste , i am at maker faire that weekend
<zmoylan> i'm on public transport for an hour either way.  stone cold sober for that :-D
<victor9098> :-D Safety first
<airurando> victor9098: would you prefer a sat or sun party?
<zmoylan> saturday 27th i have an rpg game that would make it difficult to attend.  standing game for last saturday of month
<airurando> settled so
<zmoylan> that's why i have missed last few.  :-/
<zmoylan> time then?
<airurando> as you are the MOST likely to attend I reckon it your decision
<airurando> Sunday at 8pm
<airurando> ?
<zmoylan> works for me
<victor9098> If I can get in I will drop in either/both. Partial to a Sun brew myself, but since I might not even turn up stick with a Sat night party. Might be light on the Ubuntu loaded laptops though
<airurando> maybe tdr112 could drop in on  his way home from the airport
<airurando> victor9098: I think Sunday has been decided upon
<tdr112> :) dont land until 22.30
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> zmoylan would an earlier start be more preferable
<airurando> say 7pm till 10pm?
<zmoylan> would it make it better for anyone else?
<airurando> victor9098: would a 7pm till 10pm party suit you better that a party starting at 8pm?
<victor9098> Early start I reckon, especially for those of use travelling a distance
<zmoylan> 7-10 it is
<victor9098> Dinner in Zaytoons beforehand, yummy :-D
<airurando> I was just thinking an early start early finish party on a Sun would be better
<airurando> victor9098: single venue for simplicity
<airurando> can arrange Zaytoons at a later date for pre party munchies. :-)
<victor9098> Well, if I can make it I will send an email about it before the day
<airurando> will we just go with the Porterhouse TempleBar from 7pm till 10pm on Sunday 28 Apr 13 so?
<zmoylan> sounds the easiest
<victor9098> Vote?
<airurando> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<airurando> +1
<victor9098> +1
<tdr112> +0
<zmoylan> +1
<andru183> +0
<zmoylan> unless you want to have a later date for tdr112 and others?
<airurando> zmoylan he isn't available the following weekend either :-(
<tdr112> i am on away in india the week after for 2 weeks too so not stop for me
<airurando> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<zmoylan> fair enough
<airurando> #agreed Ubuntu Ireland will host a Release Party for Ubuntu 13.04 at the Porterhouse TempleBar from 7pm till 10pm on Sunday 28 Apr 13.
<airurando> #action andru183 will organise a Release Party for Ubuntu 13.04 in Limerick.
<meetingology> ACTION: andru183 will organise a Release Party for Ubuntu 13.04 in Limerick.
<andru183> :)
<airurando> ;-)
<airurando> that's that
<airurando> #topic Any Other Business?
<tdr112> yes
<zmoylan> i'll be the one on a crutch with a tux baseball cap
<airurando> shoot tdr112
<tdr112> if you did not hear airurando is now a ubuntu member
<tdr112> well done
<airurando> zmoylan I look forward to it
<andru183> well done indeed airurando
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> thank you all
<zmoylan> congrats on your election airurando
<airurando> I am both delighted an honoured having been accepted as an Ubuntu Member
<airurando> your support at the meeting was very much appreciated
<airurando> as were your testimonials
<zmoylan> may not be many of us, but we make a noise
<airurando> indeed a welcome noise!
<airurando> #topic Any Other Business?
<tdr112> nope
<airurando> as there doesn't appear to be any further items we'll finish up.
<victor9098> Might be our last release party until 14.04lts!!!
<airurando> thanks all for attending and participating
<andru183> np
<airurando> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Apr  3 20:12:19 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-04-03-19.34.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-04-03-19.34.html
<airurando> thanks everyone
<victor9098> That's for chairing airurando
<victor9098> *thanks
<zmoylan> thanks airurando
<airurando> I'll get the minutes onto the wiki shortly
<airurando> evening chrono800
<tdr112> night all
<airurando> night tdr112
<zmoylan> cya
<victor9098> dropping details into my gcal :-D
<airurando> zmoylan: victor9098: will I generate the LTP listing for the dublin party?
<zmoylan> probably for the best.  i have no idea how :-)
<airurando> will do :-)
<victor9098> Sooner the better, Laura passed on the email today looking for listings to add
<victor9098> I have no idea either :-D
<airurando> I just hope we get a few more souls interested in attending.
<victor9098> Wish I could commit, but in a tough spot at the moment
<victor9098> Will certainly broadcast the event though, hopefully get a few 'walk-ins'
<airurando> chrono800 you interested in attending a release party in Limerick or Dublin?
<chrono800> Do you have a date for Limerick yet?
<airurando> not yet
<airurando> andru183 has agreed to firm up the details for the Limerick release party
<chrono800> Well maybe Dublin could work for me!
<chrono800> I know the porterhouse in Templebar...;)
<chrono800> Can you make the dublin party airurando?
<airurando> I would love to attend the Dublin one.  Hope my leg/work/driving don't scupper my plans.
<airurando> I have the raring ringtail and all
<chrono800> :)
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3204415/in/album/462272
<zmoylan> look for the lame table, and not just because it's full of geeks :-D
<airurando> proof
<airurando> nice one zmoylan
<chrono800> If you can make it, I'll do my best to go!! Should be fun..!
<airurando> I see a funny mail to the list in the next couple of days.
<airurando> "so far we have a couple of cripples and a guy with a dodgy car who HOPE to attend the party.... Surely we can do better than that"  and so on...
<airurando> I'm back for a checkup tomorrow
<zmoylan> fingers crossed it goes well
<airurando> so the wiki LTP and mailing list will all be Fridays work for me.
<airurando> chrono800: great stuff!!!
<chrono800> good luck with your checkup airurando!!!!
<airurando> thanks zmoylan and chrono800
<airurando> must dash.
<chrono800> bye
<zmoylan> cya
<airurando> need to get things ready for the morning
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-04
<czajkowski> bah there is no sno no rain no bad weather and yet my plane is delayed
<slashbel> half the aer lingus flights i have taken were delayed by a ‘faulty tea urn’ → cannot take off without tea
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> and joy the USA army are in shannon
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> really hate seeing the amry in here
<slashbel> are they securing Limerick?
<czajkowski> :(
<ebel> slashbel: it was probably an engine problem, but they don't want to alarm passengers
<ebel> czajkowski: apparently the soviets used to use shannon back in the day asawell (sell to both sides!). used to spook out the odd american tourist back in the day
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be decided || Raring Ringtail Release parties are being organised! ||
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be determined || Raring Ringtail Release parties are being organised! ||
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-05
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2327-raring-ringtail-release-revelries-dublin/
<airurando> Who's going?
<airurando> ebel: slashbel?
<zmoylan> planning too.  will be relaxing the day before to get there.
<airurando> zmoylan: me to.  Back to work on Monday 15th.  Should be on days for a few weeks at the start.
<zmoylan> so leg is improving?
<airurando> yip
<zmoylan> huzzah!
<airurando> temp screw will be taken on on the 19th.
<airurando> happy days
<zmoylan> do you get to keep it as a souvineer? :-)
<airurando> don't know but I don't want it
 * slashbel would need to consult with the ebek
 * slashbel would need to consult with the ebel
 * airurando keeps fingers crossed that ebel and slashbel can make it :-)
<ebel> yeah
<czajkowski> FYI folks there wont be a 13/04 DVD release
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be determined || Dublin Raring Ringtail Release Party http://tin.ie/62 || More to come! ||
<airurando> no install media being printed and distributed for 13.04
<airurando> concentrating on the LTS releases from now on.
<airurando> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/about-ubuntu-13-04-cdsdvds/
<airurando> proper order in my opinion :-)
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> czajowski I've thoughtn that way for a long time.
<airurando> everything in that blogpost makes perfect sense.
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> hope everyone else feels the same way
<czajkowski> I know for some people they wanted the dvds
<airurando> geeks want interim releases. Geeks can make the DVDs themselves
<airurando> or usb sticks for that matter
<czajkowski> indeed
<chrono800> 8-) hey, anyone about for a natter??
<airurando> howdy chrono800
<chrono800> howdy buddy?
<airurando> see details are up for the dublin party?
<chrono800> How did it go with your checkup?
<airurando> good
<chrono800> where?
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2327-raring-ringtail-release-revelries-dublin/
<airurando> I'm back to driving (or trying to depress the clutch) next week.
<chrono800> What are the numbers looking like people wise that are definitely going?  male/female balance?
<airurando> back to work on the 15th
<airurando> temp screw coming out on the 19th
<airurando> so far just you and me number wise for the release party
<chrono800> the 15th Apr?  Thats not far away !!=-O
<airurando> feels like we are having two conversations at the same time ;-)
<chrono800> We can have the crack anyway so, ;)
<chrono800> But we are ;)
<chrono800> are home, can I call your landline?
<chrono800> are you home that is?
<airurando> let me find it
 * airurando hobbles off
<chrono800> ??
<chrono800> hobbies off, I don't follow, sorry, :-/
<andru183> found out why I couldn't upload photo's, pics are up of the first UH this year
<andru183> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/460977
<czajkowski> andru183: ello
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-06
<chrono800> 8-) hey, what a beautiful sunny day....! anyone about for a chat?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-01
<airurando> It's far too quiet in here
<airurando> looking forward to the 14.04 release all the same......
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-04
<AndrewMcC> Here's an odd one. Upgraded a PC to 14.04, and now the space-bar doesn't work normally in the GUI. Works fine in the console, and shift-space is a workaround.
<zmoylan-len> try a different keyboard, uk v ireland?
<zmoylan-len> keyboard layout i mean
<AndrewMcC> zmoylan-len: Yep, tried that, no joy.
<AndrewMcC> When I press space the cursor flashes, but it just seems to ignore it.
<zmoylan-len> is it a laptop with wacky function keys?
<AndrewMcC> No, a wireless keyboard. With wacky function keys. :)
<AndrewMcC> There's just a little USB dongle plugged into the front of the PC.
<zmoylan-len> i did have one system where the os did the fn-function key by default instead of the function key when i pressed it.  had to turn it off.  just in case the spacebar is now not for typing but a page down replacement
<AndrewMcC> Hmm. There's a little X-windows utility for showing what key it thinks is being pressed. Can't remember what it's called, but will try to find it and see what it is.
<ebel> that is weird
<zmoylan-len> since touch screens came along keyboards have been relegated to obsolete technology
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-06
<airurando> evening
<airurando> haven't heard a whisper about UGJ.
<airurando> seems to have died down worldwide
<airurando> pity
<zmoylan-hp> quiet on all fronts
#ubuntu-ie 2015-03-30
<locodir-user> anyone actually in here?
<daxroc> yes
<zmoylan-pi> too late they left
#ubuntu-ie 2015-04-03
<zmoylan-pi> !weather dublin
#ubuntu-ie 2015-04-04
<airurando> afternoon
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<airurando> I came across old college floppies and id like to get the data off them.
<zmoylan-pi> ooooh a challenge...
<airurando> I have a usb floppy drive.
<zmoylan-pi> i'm thinking....
<zmoylan-pi> ah then you're sorted?
<airurando> not sure if the disks are good nor am i sure if the drive is good
<zmoylan-pi> ah
<zmoylan-pi> no work pc with a floppy drive?
<airurando> it doesn't appear to work automagically
<airurando> no pc left in house with floppy drive
<zmoylan-pi> i could probably rustle up a floppy drive but i have no motherboard it would talk to
<airurando> any ideas on how i can check the drive?
<airurando> should it just mount when a disk is inserted?
<zmoylan-pi> i haven't used a floppy drive with linux since about red hat 5.2 :-)
<zmoylan-pi> i would assume on ubuntu it would
<airurando> grand
<airurando> hope you are keeping well zmoylan-pi
<zmoylan-pi> may not be automagic on ubuntu... http://askubuntu.com/questions/168597/how-do-i-use-a-floppy-drive-in-ubuntu
<zmoylan-pi> getting by airurando, yourself?
<airurando> not to bad here
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-10
<locodir-user> hi folks
<ebel> hallo
 * locodir-user tips hat
<locodir-user> howdy
<ebel> yes I am!
<locodir-user> get much activity in here?
<ebel> not so much
<ebel> a few regulars, chatting
<locodir-user> any OSM'ers?
<ebel> not really
<locodir-user> :(
#ubuntu-ie 2018-04-07
<AuroraAvenue> oftopic: https://twitter.com/KinvaraFm/status/981531449428971520
#ubuntu-ie 2019-04-04
<mint_> Hello.
